# PCI Express standard Root Port HELP!!!



## mart_8703 (Nov 14, 2008)

Just upgraded my computer to 64Bit Vista and installed 4GB RAM, but my graphics card no longer works i get the error above in device manager (This device cannot find enough free resources that it can use. (Code 12). Ive tried updating the drivers from Nvidia but i get an error saying it couldnt find any compatible hardware. Ive tried updating the bios, but whenever i put the bios disk in and set it to boot from disk it says "CD-ROM BOOT PRIORITY....BOOT READY" and after a minute windows will boot as normal.

Denver 10 MOBO
550Watt PSU
8600GT 215 GPU
4GB PC2-8500 Kingston RAM

Here is my computer.... http://support.packardbell.com/uk/item/?pn=pb80128501&g=1400


Help my get this fixed, its not a good experince for first time with 64Bit.

Thanks


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Try this.
Clear your Cmos by the jumpers on your motherboard then enter the BIOS and load Optimal Settings, save and exit. Boot to windows normally and check device manager again.


----------



## mart_8703 (Nov 14, 2008)

Just tried it and its still the same.


----------



## mart_8703 (Nov 14, 2008)

UPDATE....

Got the bios update to work and the error has now gone, but the display adapter is 'Standard VGA Graphics adapter' Ive tried installing the Nvidia driver, but i get an error saying im using a 32 bit uninstaller on a 64bit computer, then another error saying the OS in NOT a 64bit version.

Any help please?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

What version of Vista are you using 32-bit or 64-bit. Is Vista up-to-date with the latest updates.
I think you require SP1. I had some trouble install my GTX280 when Vista was pre-SP1.


----------



## mart_8703 (Nov 14, 2008)

Vista Business 64Bit with SP1.

Is it possible my mobo is not capable of handling it plus the 4gb of RAM, when i take out the graphics card the erro goes away.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Does your Motherboard have an On-Board graphics like an Intel chipset. What you will need to do is enter the BIOS and disable the on-board graphics and set your Primary display to PEG or PEG1. (All in the BIOS). 
Then make sure you have connected the DVI or VGA cable to your graphics card and not the one located on the motherboard.


----------



## mart_8703 (Nov 14, 2008)

Ive looked in the BIOS and the only option relative to graphics is 'init first display' and its set to PCI Express, theirs no option to disable the onboard. And the cable is plugged into my GPU. lol


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

What card did you previously have?
Did you un-install the drivers before you inserted this card?


----------



## mart_8703 (Nov 14, 2008)

Took the card out, did a complete install of vista 64bit, installed drivers, then the card, then the card worked for a few hours then the error occured. Did a complete install of vista 32bit then the drivers, then the card, then the error occurs.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Try this.
http://support.packardbell.com/uk/item/index.php?i=cnt_motherboard_denver10&PibLinkType=2006

Its a BIOS update if you haven't already got this version. It can fix all sorts of errors. 
The file is an exe. It will give you instructions on how to safely flash your BIOS to the latest version.


----------



## mart_8703 (Nov 14, 2008)

Tried it.

Worked until i rebooted again, but i still couldnt install nvidia drivers. The display said 'Standard VGA'


----------



## mart_8703 (Nov 14, 2008)

Have gotten my GPU back up and running. Ive put my old 3GB Ram in and put vista 32Bit on.

If i want to put 64Bit back on and my 4GB Ram, can you tell me how to do it properly, as im sure ill of done something wrong.

Thanks


----------

